# supplements to help prevent miscarriage!



## 9babiesgone

What are you taking to help hte next pregnancy stick??
I am ttc and I am so confused, my doctor gave me progesterone, evening primrose oil and clomid!! anyone on a similar regimen??

I Hope we all get our bfp soon!!!


----------



## sparkle

I'm taking folic acid, b vitamins, iron (with vit c), green tea extract and evening primrose.

Told my gp when I saw her what I was taking and although she laughed (and asked if I rattled) she didnt tell me not to take any of them!!


----------



## croydongirl

I take progesterone starting 3-4 days after ovulation until cd14 unless I get a bfp, in which case I think I stay on it until the end of the first tri. I start taking evening primrose oil the first day of my period, and stop at ovulation and then I start taking B6 instead until the next period.
I start taking aspirin with a bfp and this month will start taking some kind of steriod then too.
Can I ask what the clomid is supposed to do and when you are taking it in your cycle?

So sorry for all your losses, I have 4 angels and am still waiting to have a baby to hold. Maybe this month?


----------



## 9babiesgone

the clomid is supposed to make my eggs more fertile and more viable! I apparently have faulty eggs. that one of the tests show that. I take it on the first day of my period, which Iam assuming was a few days ago. I am hoping it wasnt just my miscarriage bleeding still but I dont think it is, bc it is just like my periods. 
I am sorry about your losses too!! I think your regimen sounds very sound. did you make it up yourself or got it from a website or doctor? it sounds very thorough. : )


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks for your response. 
I started some of the simple things after the first couple of m/c and then after the third we saw a fertility doctor. She put us on the progesterone vaginal suppositories which are messy but I guess the most effective way to get it to the uterus.
The steroid is to suppress cortisol production, it naturally gets released at the beginning but it is also the hormone that gets released with anxiety attacks, and as a person with anxiety disorder i feel my body responding to the natural cortisol with more and more of it because it thinks my body is panicking when it is just pregnant so this time we are going to see if this helps. Praying it is.
If this doesn't help after a couple of cycles we have to decide to do IVF - which is so expensive here but it might give us some answers. 
So much stress. I think I will ovulate in the next few days so we have been practising with our baby making!!
Good luck

What test tells you about egg quality, is it a blood test? I haven't had that test yet I don't think


----------



## 9babiesgone

NO it is when they tested the fetus, of my last mcs, they determined it had chromosonal deformity, and that it was probably not a very viable egg. so they suggested I go on clomid. I am getting the progesterone, bc I am also low on progesterone levels. they dont rise like they should. so hopefully I wont have anymore mcs. the evening primrose oil, I can not remember why, I think it is to help me get pregnant faster by affecting my cm quality. I Hope you get your bfp. sounds like you have an amazing fertility doctor. 

:hugs


----------



## Reb S

I agree with 9babies Croydongirl - your doc sounds fantastic. Are you in Croydon, I ask hopefully - can you recommend someone?
Both of you I'm so so sorry you have had so many losses and think you are amazing to keep going so positively :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks! I am trying to be as positive as I can. Maybe with all the good luck in other aspects of my life this clomid and supplements will help me!!!


I Hope you get the information you need, so you can get an bfp too


----------



## croydongirl

Reb S said:


> I agree with 9babies Croydongirl - your doc sounds fantastic. Are you in Croydon, I ask hopefully - can you recommend someone?
> Both of you I'm so so sorry you have had so many losses and think you are amazing to keep going so positively :hugs::hugs:

Sorry, I wish I could say yes. I grew up in Croydon but moved to Seattle in 2003 for work and met and married a guy from here so I am now across the pond. 
She is an amazing doc, but a little far to come from Croydon!

I am going to ask her about the clomid. I have had no conclusive test results so far, all the meds I am on are things that might help and won't hurt but not because they have found a problem.

Good luck to us all! Can't wait for this egg to come already. I am in a 4 day wait to start my 2ww! All this waiting!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

uggh waiting really sucks. I hope your doctor and you can work out a plan that gives you a bfp!!!

I wish my ovulation date was closer!! 
I have been waiting since my last mc to try again. I hate waiting. bc my last loss made me really want to try again.


----------



## Reb S

Thanks ladies! Croydongirl - I think you did well to escape Souf-east London!! I agree - waiting is the pits. It's sad that IVF costs so much - here you're in a postcode lottery and lots get 1 free shot on the NHS. But you guys will never give up! You're both survivors and very inspiring x


----------



## pip101

hi there,i was on chlomid when we were first ttc (took 2yrs) and it was to make me ovulate, I was getting scanned on cd12 every month to count eggs,some months I had 12! 
I was taking epo the last 2 months but found I was getting heaps of migraines, and found on the net it is liked with that, anyone else had that trouble?


----------



## jcg0506

When I started taking EPO last month to help with CM, I read not to take it after ovulation. Is that right? Or does it help prevent MC? If it does, I'll start taking it again. I also take folic acid (an obscene amount) since my sister had a baby with anacephaly and the doctor recommended 4X the regular dosage. I've been thinking about using a progesterone cream; anybody with experience with that? I only had one confirmed MC (one possible chemical) so doctor won't prescribe progesterone suppository. I might rattle as well with all the vitamins and supplements I've been taking when TTC (Vit C, grapeseed, folic acid, EPO, B complex)


----------



## Reb S

What's EPO?! And congrats!!!


----------



## pip101

Evening Primrose oil(EPO) goos for cmand they say not to take it after o as it causes your uterus to contract or something, so definitely not after o!


----------



## 9babiesgone

yep pip said it perfectly!


----------

